# Advice to sought - intro to fantasy/ running events



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hello heretics. I've been inspired by miniwargaming . com to get into fantasy, especially into skirmish variants. So, without more than a basic understanding of the rule, I have volunteered to run a Regiments of Renown event next month. What sort of things should I be doing for this event? I have downloaded the event pack from Warhammer world, does it need any changes? What do you find makes a good fantasy event? What rules do I need to know beyond the basics?

*Edit - damn you autocorrect!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The biggest choice is whether it is competitive or fluffy: while they are not exclusive, choosing which is more important will give you a consistent stance on proxies, debatable rules, terrain generation, &c., and will give entrants a better idea of how to build their list.


----------

